# Worry head reaction to artificial hormones



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi
I am hoping someone may be able to put my mind at ease. we are going for our initial appointment (in October) at fertility clinic with a view to having icsi (severe mf). Was feeling really excited but I am now getting myself worried (this seems to be my hobby) about the treatment and liklihood it will work. In the past I have taken the pill, the progesterone only pill and depro provera for contraception and they all had adverse affects.TMI warning! What worries me most is when I was on progesterone based drugs it caused me to always have a little bit of periodish bleeding, well rather 'brown show' (sorry TMI I know). I am so concerned that this might happen again if I take the fertility drugs and that as a result my lining would be all wrong.Worried that if I tell them at the clinic they won't let me have fertility treatment at all. Also had to stop taking the pill because of severe migraines-and think pill is sometimes part of treatment?

Anyone any similar experiences?

Love, Flowersx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Flowers

Sorry to hear you have had a previous bad reaction to progesterone based drugs - the drugs used in fertility treatments etc... can give all types of different side effects, but these vary significantly from drug to drug and person to person. They do also have a wide range of approaches they can use based on your individual circumstances. 

It is really important that you tell them about your previous history and reactions, as they will be able to use this information to treat you - I would be completely surprised if they used it to say they couldn't treat you. In fact I think it is more useful than anything else and may give them some clues as to how to better approach any treatment.

     for your consultation

Karenanna xxx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Karenanna

You are right of course, guess ive just got to learn to trust the clinic and believe they are on my side.

Best wishes,

flowersinthewindow


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

flowersinthewindow- worrying seems to be a hobby of mine too! I agree with Karenanna, it really is best to tell them about the side effects you experienced before, but I too would be really surprised if they used this as an excuse not to treat you! Try not to worry of you can, I'm sure they will  try and do what is best for you. It is true that that the pill is sometimes used in the run up to starting an IVF/ISCI cycle, but not all the time, it just depends on the person and the protocol.

Wishing you lots of luck for you consultation in October, try and stay positive if you can until then!


----------

